# Stellar and OTG



## clever_username (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, so I'm a total noob (the Stellar is my first smart phone). I've already updated to Jellybean. I've never rooted the phone. Is the Stellar compatible with USB OTG? And if so, do I have to root the phone to use this feature? I bought a USB OTG cable, but haven't had any luck thus far.

I'd like my phone to be able to read from an external hard drive. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## clever_username (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone had success with USB OTG on this phone?


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have an external sd card? If so you can hook a computer up to both your phone and the hard drive and you should be able to click and drag whatever it is you want from the hard drive to your phone's sd card. Make sure usb debugging is on too (settings --> developer options on mine, but Im on ics)


----------

